# Welding table



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Well since I have no TV or internet or even a place to sit down thought I'd start on welding table from certiflat. All locked down and hope we dont warp!


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Need to add more but its a start. New fixture table.


----------

